# VIP 222 question



## VIP222 (Jun 25, 2007)

I want the box to let the TV do the conversion of the signal. It will be connected via an HDMI cable to a Sony 46XBR2. Basically, what I'm saying is, is there an option on this box where the signal skips the box and lets the TV determine whether the channel is 480i or p, 720p, 1080i? Help would be appreciated.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not yet.


----------



## VIP222 (Jun 25, 2007)

Any idea on when this option will become available?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No announcement has been made ... other than last year when it seemed pretty close (for the other ViP models). "Native Pass Through" is one of those options that seems to have slipped to the back burner for the moment.


----------



## VIP222 (Jun 25, 2007)

Ehh thats disappointing. Another question. Is there anyway to change the resolution I want for SD channels? I can find it for the HD channels but not the SD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The resolution is set based on the _outputs_, not the input signal. You can pick your favorite output resolution for the HD outputs (HDMI and component). The SD outputs will always be SD resolution (480i on composite, S-Video, RF).

The 222 does remember the aspect ratios (stretched, letterbox, etc.) separately for HD and SD channels as a group ... in other words, if the last time you watched a HD channel you set it to gray bar the next time you choose a HD channel you get gray bars regardless of what you are selecting for SD channels.

But changing the resolution of the output automatically based on the input resolution is not there yet - on any ViP receiver.


----------



## VIP222 (Jun 25, 2007)

THanks a lot for responding. You really helped me with what I needed.


----------



## VIP222 (Jun 25, 2007)

For some reasons my HD channels are not filling the whole screen but my SD channels are. Isn't it supposed to be the other way around? Right now my TV is connected temporarily by S-Video until Thursday. It will then be HDMI. Any suggestions as to why. When I go to the HDTV setup it asks for Analog Type and the options are HRC, IRC, Cable, and Off-Aire. Which one should I choose?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Which part of the screen is it not covering? Top and bottom?

That would be letterboxing. The SD outputs on the 222 (and 211) expect you to have a 4x3 TV connected so they put out 4x3 SD as "full screen" and give you the choice of "zoom" (cropped) or "letterbox" if you are watching a 16x9 HD channel.

Use the component connections if you can and you'll get HD on your monitor.

The "Analog Type" is for the tuner and does not affect any output.
The HDTV output options only affect component and HDMI outputs, not the SD outputs (S-video/Composite/RF).


----------



## VIP222 (Jun 25, 2007)

^Yes it is top and bottom. So when I get the HDMI and component connections going will HD be full screen? It is not really a problem or anything just wondering. I am very new to all of this lol.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes when the HD is delivered in 16x9 format. The thing you need to realize is not all HD comes out the same way. In some case you get 4x3 format with black bars on the side and other times you get 4x3 formate with logos on the side and other times you get the full 16x9 picture. Also some channels will stretch 4x3 to 16x9. TNT HD does this from time to time. It is content based and varies widely across the HD channel spectrum. 

I would suggest given Jason's 222 review at the top a read. Hopefully it will be helpful.


----------



## VIP222 (Jun 25, 2007)

Alright thanks, one last question. Once I get the cables will the SD channel format vary as well?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SD will stay the same on a ViP 222 or 211.
The SD outputs are 4x3 and you have a choice of zoom or letterbox.


----------



## VIP222 (Jun 25, 2007)

Alright thank you for answering my questions. Really helped me out.


----------



## VIP222 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sorry one more question. I'm using S-Video cables to connect my box to my TV. Does this mean the HD channels I am seeing really arent HD?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yep. You need to be connected via component or HDMI to see HD. You are seeing downcasted versions of your HD channels. Get ready for a big WOW.


----------



## VIP222 (Jun 25, 2007)

I can't tell me how happy you just made me lol. Thanks!


----------



## VIP222 (Jun 25, 2007)

Alright I got my HDMI cable in and it looks amazing like you said it would. Now, what should I select for analog type on HDTV output menu? HRC, IRC, Cable, Off-Air?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Unless you have some sort of cable subscription connected just set it to Off-Air.


----------



## VIP222 (Jun 25, 2007)

Whenever it rains my picture goes for some reason but everything else still comes up. So if I change the channel the bar on the top shows me what I am changing too and if I press info the info comes up but not the picture. You can also hear the audio. Anyone know why?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Sounds like your talking about the infamous BSOD (Black Screen of Death). However I have never had this issue with the 222.

I would power plug reset and try reteaching the switch matrix.


----------

